# My Kids new house



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

So my kids just bought their first house. The garage was fire taped by an apprentice with topping mud and the tape is falling off the walls and ceilings. The door between the house and garage had been chewed on so bad by a dog we're replacing the entire door and frame. I went to Home cheapo and apparently you can't by taping mud anymore, so I went to Calply and got a box and a metal stud so I could patch the rock. The dog even chewed the drywall. Where you see green board are the patches. I'm just going to fire tape it and paint it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

And Dad of the month award goes to MrWillys :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Caz, I don't know about you guys but I'll do anything for my little girl.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Thanks Caz, I don't know about you guys but I'll do anything for my little girl.


 I will be the same, But also careful not to do too much, If she cant make her own way in the world ive failed as a father.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I would do the same Willy, they got off their butts and bought a house so they're definitely worth helping :yes:
I help my kids as long as they make an effort to help themselves, if not they're on their own :sneaky2: 
Totally agree with Caz, too many spoilt brats around now that couldn't even stand on their own two feet if their parents weren't around.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Kiwiman said:


> I would do the same Willy, they got off their butts and bought a house so they're definitely worth helping :yes:
> I help my kids as long as they make an effort to help themselves, if not they're on their own :sneaky2:
> Totally agree with Caz, too many spoilt brats around now that couldn't even stand on their own two feet if their parents weren't around.


 My daughter has always been a go getter. I'm going to breakfast (Saturday here) and I've got 4 chips on my desk to program and then off to put the door in. I'll do the rest of the taping nest week while they're at work.
Yes, I'm proud of them both. He works 12 hour days at Tesla's Gigafactory and she works a 40 hr week in day care. I am glad to have my house back though!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Went I worked on the kids garage for a bit today. I finished enough of it to push everything to one side. When I went to Home Depot to get a door the don't stock flush doors and only have raised panel. So after finding a real door supplier we picked up a custom ordered and I put it in. I thought it through so well I never even had to cut the base. Anyway, today I pulled some tape and hot mudded some patches. I sealed it with Zinnser oil and I hate oil based paints but with all the water damage it worked.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Went I worked on the kids garage for a bit today. I finished enough of it to push everything to one side. When I went to Home Depot to get a door the don't stock flush doors and only have raised panel. So after finding a real door supplier we picked up a custom ordered and I put it in. I thought it through so well I never even had to cut the base. Anyway, today I pulled some tape and hot mudded some patches. I sealed it with Zinnser oil and I hate oil based paints but with all the water damage it worked.


Mr Willy's,
Why did u not just finish it?
I.e scim out the joints and sand it and paint it?:yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Mr Willy's,
> Why did u not just finish it?
> I.e scim out the joints and sand it and paint it?:yes:


I only wish I had the time. This time of year my phone is going crazy. $1000 an one color is all I have time for right now and I actually feel guilty.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Thanks Caz, I don't know about you guys but I'll do anything for my little girl.


Well then finish off the freaking garage!! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Mr Willy's,
> Why did u not just finish it?
> I.e scim out the joints and sand it and paint it?:yes:


It's already hung Richie !! He don't know where to go from there!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Come on willy we all know by ur posts how much of a great caring family man u are.....take a day out go tape it off and paint it..you know its right thing to do we are all only hear today and never promisef tommorow


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> It's already hung Richie !! He don't know where to go from there!!


You're 100% correct, I'm not a finisher.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Mr willys what did u do i thought u wer a metal frame carpenter and finisher?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Mr willys what did u do i thought u wer a metal frame carpenter and finisher?


 Where I'm from they are different Unions and I'm a Carpenter. I started hanging residential (shacks) piecework and went into commercial interiors. I was a framer, hangar, suspended ceilings and doors frames and hardware. Finishing was typically part of the contract I administered so I was ultimately in charge of it and familiar with its process. I am in no way as good as a real finisher.

Reality here is different in that we only provide a fire tape of garages. We don't even paint them. This is why I only retaped it and patched it. I sealed it with oil to cover the staining and writing in ink. I'm still not done but have obligations for the next few days. Washing machine being delivered today, tuning a 34 Ford tomorrow and a guy bringing a 30's Dodge for me to tune at some point from So-Cal at some point.

My wife works 3 days a week to keep herself busy so I just made breakfast for the both of us. Nitro Circus Friday night was postponed due to rain so my son can't go so we're going tonight. Funny how busy an old guy can be.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

So I floated all the patches smooth and coated the window and Today I rolled on about 3 1/2 gallons of oil base sealer. Man I hate that stuff but it does lock it down.


















This is what I did yesterday.


----------

